# What is your deepest fear?



## Hero902 (May 4, 2014)

As simple as that:

INFP, cannot standing being around Geekos. Seriously, it's more than a fear. I will not sleep for a few days if i see one in my house, no matter if it's in my bedroom or in the kitchen.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

MBTI type: INTP
Deepest fear: Being used, abandoned, and unappreciated (or unappreciatable).

Which of your fears affect your day to day life the most?
Probably the ones mentioned. They often makes me less willing to share my creations because I don't want them to be taken (I don't like placing myself in a position where I'm no longer needed and can thus be discarded, regardless of my prior contributions). Sometimes I have nightmares about those sorts of things, but generally they're not incapacitating or anything like that.

Would you say you have more or fewer fears than the average person?
I might have more fears than the average person, though probably not by many. Spiders terrify me, I'm not great with heights, etc, but those are pretty common. I might feel some of my fears with more intensity than others, though I don't want to make assumptions, so I won't say state that with certainty.

Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?
Not really. I wish I could get over being wronged the way a lot of people seem to be able to. It always amazes me how some people can just move on after being dealt some great injustice and I wish I could too, because that's obviously the more productive thing to do. If I am wronged, I tend to obsess over it for days and let it cause me distress, which can obviously cause issues. I wouldn't say I'm ashamed of it though, just annoyed. I'm certainly ashamed of some of my responses to fears though.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

What is your MBTI type?
ENTP
What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?
Having my penis amputated whether it be out of necessity or purely accidental.
Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?
My fear of having my penis amputated.
Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?
I have no idea what the average person is afraid of.
Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears/
No. It is completely rational to fear genital amputation as you would no longer be capable of passing on your own DNA, which is the primary drive.


----------



## Ekstasis (Dec 26, 2013)

UhClionaish said:


> What is your MBTI type?


INTP



> What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?


Being alone, rejected, isolated. Being worthless, being told I'm unintelligent. Not understanding the true meaning of life. Getting lost in my own thoughts and not realizing what's real and what's not real anymore. Losing my emotions. Going insane. Death.



> Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?


Not realizing what's real and what's not real, not understanding what's life is supposed to mean, and the meaning of death. All of the above is not knowing about the unknown and that really scares me. Not knowing what is beyond my limited knowledge.



> Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?


I would say I fear more than the average person with "stupid" stuff people don't bother pondering about in their daily life.



> Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?


Yes.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm, deepest.
Never held them up on a scale like that before.

Let us brainstorm some fairly intense.

Death.
Severe aggonisingly painful torture.
Crippling injuries.

I think the torture might be the worst.

Most day to day?
Gee this is much more hard, tiny fears come and go all the time.
I honestly have no idea what fear have the most impact.
Perhaps fear of failiure.

Average person?
I have much less fear than the average person in my experience.

Ashamed of my fears?
Hmm I think I was afraid of some of them before,
I think I have some level of shame around some of them, 
I think fears that circle around relating to other people are bound up with shame.


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

INTP
Failure. Irrepairable mistakes.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

My deepest fear will happen one day, loss of loved ones.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

My past repeating itself
Being trapped and being controlled
Not being able to be free and make my own decisions


----------



## roger36913 (May 7, 2014)

INFJ

Going insane as I get so lost in my mind.


People scare me, always have in large crowds or room of strangers. 


Not sure I have more fears, just a greater fear of certain things.


Yes, being afraid of public spaces with people has hurt me and the people around me.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

It is that people see me at my most vulnerable, my truest self, and then abandon me.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

What is your MBTI type?
INFP
What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?
Judgment, meaning people looking at me and expressing that they don't like what they see. (Kind of.) Somehow I can sense judgmental people and I get incredibly anxious around them, not saying much.
Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?
Social anxiety, which goes back to the whole being judged thing.
Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?
Definitely more, though not in a stereotypical sense; I'm not afraid of spiders, heights, snakes, insects, etc. but of not having a sense of spiritual fulfillment, not connecting my internal self with the external world.
Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?
Yes, it's much easier to say "I'm afraid of cockroaches!" than "I'm afraid of not being spiritually fulfilled and not expressing my true individuality!" Sounds kind of, ahem, pretentious.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

_What is your MBTI type? _
INTJ

_What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?_
failure

_Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?_
social interaction

_Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?_
fewer?
_
Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears\_
no


----------



## Pinkachu (Feb 16, 2014)

UhClionaish said:


> I was interested to know if MBTI type and fears had any correlation, I think the results would be really interesting! So if you would please answer the following:
> What is your MBTI type?
> What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?
> Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?
> ...


1. ENFP
2. Surgery. I fear surgery more than anything else on the planet. If a doctor even suggests surgery without warning me, I will go into an instant panic attack.
3. I guess a fear of failure or not achieving my dream affect my day to day life the most. The surgery fear has been out of my life for about a year, but from ages 9-21, it was a very serious part of my life.
4. Not sure to be honest.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

UhClionaish said:


> I was interested to know if MBTI type and fears had any correlation, I think the results would be really interesting! So if you would please answer the following:
> What is your MBTI type?
> What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?
> Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?
> ...


1. Enfp 2w1 

2 Losing a love one, like my son or mom would be my deepest fear -

3. I guess loud sudden noises and deadlines - it's like do I have enough time ? Not much fear for day to day I guess oh wait and Loud arguments- I avoid it at all cost- but I have an esfj mother who visits almost daily and our personality contrast - once we argue it gets pretty hectic - so I fear having the deal with that 

4. Less, A lot less - emotional wise I know who I am , heights and velocity brings me excitement. Guess Im too optimistic to be fearful - not sure if that's a good thing 

No, I think my fears are quite reasonable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inklinacja (Nov 8, 2013)

> What is your MBTI type?


ISFP


> What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?


Being stuck in one place/job/situation with completely lack of possibilities to change anything, loss of freedom; being helpless and dependant on other people and owing them a help; that everything I believe and know turns out to be a fake = not knowing what is true anymore


> Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?


Fear of insects, especially wasps 


> Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?


More, I think, although I don't show it often except for this above one. When there is a wasp near me I jump up and run round like an idiot. 


> Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears


Yes -.-


----------



## Obedear (Jan 31, 2014)

*What is your MBTI type?
*INTJ
*
What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?
*The fear of dying suddenly and unexpectedly, before I've had a chance to accomplish my major goals in life. The fear that I unknowingly have some awful disease and by the time I find out it will be to late to do anything about it.
*
Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?
*Fear of unfamiliar social situations and unfamiliar interactions with people. Fear of bugs crawling on me/in my bed/in to my mouth. Especially house centipedes, those things are creepy as fuck. Fear that my SO will decide that I'm too much of a negative/depressing person and will leave. Fear that I care too much.*

Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?
*I couldn't really say as I don't know how much fear the average person experiences. *

Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?
*I find no logical reason to be ashamed or embarrassed by fear because a)I've met people with far more irrational fears than my own and b)everyone has fears of one sort or another. Anyone who claims to be without fear is lying or delusional. That being said, I don't tend to discuss my fears, or let fear show, as I don't like to show weakness of any sort.


----------



## nannuky (Apr 29, 2014)

*What is your MBTI type?*
INFP.

*What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?*
A fear of being lonely, rejected and unloved.

*Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?*
A fear of being hurt. =w=

*Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?*
I guess more. Recently I'm still afraid of something - of being unable to make friends with anybody and being lonely all the time, of not being good enough for those who would be important to me, of being hurt while opening up to someone... and I'm afraid I won't get the chance to study in another city. And that after studies I will be unemployed which isn't so rare here, in my country.

*Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?*
Maybe a little...


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

*What is your MBTI type?

*INTJ

*What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?
*
1. Making a mistake or choice I can't take back--a wrong decision I won't know until it's too late.

2. Being a burden, being useless and unwanted. Not deserving respect. 

3. Any danger to my physical body.

*Which of your fears affect your day to day life the most?
*
Fear of driving, fear of contamination and filth (OCD), fear of injury/illness/doctors, fear of death, fear of making mistakes, fear of intimacy, fear of being misunderstood.

*Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?*

More by far. But I have an anxiety disorder so...

*Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?

*Some of them are prohibitive and excessive, but it's all I can do to deal with them without having to worry about what others think on top of that. I struggle with my fears of more conventional things like driving though. People don't really understand why someone _wouldn't_ want to drive.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

_What is your MBTI type?_
INTP.

_What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?_
-A subconscious fear of the unknown, which I can neither visualize or describe. Probably related to my other fear.
-Incompetence.

_Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?_
- All of them have mild effects.

_Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?_
-Less, due to a generally detached nature.

_Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?_
-No. Associating emotions to what can already be called an emotion seems like a waste of time.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

What is your MBTI type?

INTJ

What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?

People seeing the 'real' me and determining me as damaged or not worth affection. Worthlessness.

Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?

The above. I adopt a mask of nonchalance. Ironically, people find me to be shallow very often and dislike me as a result. Some like me more, as I think for myself and sort of follow the beat of my own drum.

Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?

Less. I tend to believe im competent enough to beat any challenge.

Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?

In a way that makes me deny that i have any to everyone.


----------



## iatepizza (May 9, 2014)

My deepest fear would be my SO cheating on me with a hamburger. I've caught quite a few onions, tomatoes and (especially) cheese cheating and believe me, it sliced me into pieces.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

*What is your MBTI type? *

INTJ

*What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?*

Failure

*Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?*

It used to keep me from doing what I want, so I wouldn't fail. Thankfully, I'm over that.

*Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?*

I have no idea of what "average" means here.

*Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?*

Not really, I'm ashamed of listening to them.


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

*What is your MBTI type?*
INFJ
*
What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?*
Abandonment is my biggest fear. Also failure, rejection, elevators, darkness and spiders.

*Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?*
Failing to those who depend on me, failing to the ones I love. I push myself to the extremes sometimes just not to fail them. It´s stressing and draining.

*Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?*
Hmmmm I don´t know, never thought abou it.

*Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears/*
Oh yes, all the time. It is not something I talk about much.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

My greatest fear is revealing my greatest fears online on a message board where everyone can see them.


----------



## BakerStreet (May 1, 2014)

*What is your MBTI type?*
INFJ

*What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?*
I'm more of an anxious person than I am a fearful one. I'm not sure how to elucidate that distinction, because I see anxiety as being grounded in fear. I've gotten to the point where I am able to logically explain away any fears that I have, but they sometimes resurface due to a sense of anxiety. So I suppose that my greatest fear is becoming consumed by fear.

*Which of your fears affect your day to day life the most?*
Well, I have to use willpower to make sure that I don't get anxious over random things.

*Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?*
I don't know enough about other people's experiences to say, but I'd guess that I have the same amount of fears as they do. From talking to my friends, my fears seem to be of a different nature than theirs. They're more existential, not really about day to day stuff like scheduling and time budgeting.

*Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?*
They don't significantly affect my social interactions, so I don't think embarrassment or shame would be the word. I don't want to have them, but I wouldn't be the same person if they didn't exist. So I've come to accept them.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm every type whenever i want to. Probably not having anything to hope for or goal to conquer at mid distance sightnings, little by little, create - conquer, create-conquer that's about it. When i don't have anything at the horizon i go downhill. 
And to be forsaken by the universe.
BTW, lately i become "depressed" with the idea of going to sleep dunno why, gonna do some research.


----------



## The Baobab Tree (May 7, 2014)

My greatest fear is the loss of those closest to me, my beloved in particular. Either through natural causes, or by more sinister reasons. To be without the one that I love, she's my weakest spot.. When she is sad, then I am sad. When she is excited, then I am excited. And the thought of not being able to reach her if she needs me.. 

These are things that my nightmares revolve around, or at least they are the basis of them.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

*What is your MBTI type?*
ISTP

*What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?*
Death

*Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?*
It's kind of a strange fear, but I'm terrified of throwing up anywhere but my bathroom which prevents me from going out much in case I get sick

*Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?*
Definitely more

*Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?*
Sometimes


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I fear not living to my full potential (i.e. not being able to use my skills and be ignored by society even though I have something to offer). In a more traditional sense of phobias, i fear heights more than anything.

Sent from my RM-846_eu_euro1_291 using Tapatalk


----------



## ireneqiao9 (May 6, 2014)

My MBTI type: INTJ, possibly INTP

My deepest rooted fear is probably failure, incompetence, not being good enough, or not accomplishing anything significant in life.
My fear of failure affects my day-to-day life the most.
Though I may sound like a perfectionist, my fear of failure isn't that all-consuming. If I don't do well on something, I work at it until I have it down. I guess it would be more accurate to say that my worst fear is not being able to do something well, even if I tried my very best. That's scary to me because there's nothing I would be able to do about it. 
I think that I'm average when it comes to fears.
I'm not embaressed of my fears.


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

*What is your MBTI type?
*I'm an ENTJ.

*What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?
*I have a fear of being afraid. I feel fear is synonymous with weakness. I hate weakness and vulnerability. 

*Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?
*I try to avoid seeming scared, apprehensive, etc. and I avoid situations that may cause me to fluttered or disturbed. I hate not being in control of my emotions (that's a sign of weakness). It's hard to demarcate exactly what I do differently in my daily life, but others have said that I'm too "stiff" and I do not like change at all (really I only like things how I like them). Perhaps I just have a perverted fear of negative perception and embarrassment... Doubt it though. 

*Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?
*I can say definitively that I have less. I'll touch the fire, let the snake crawl up my arm, and I laugh at people who have phobias of the benign and innocuous. The only fear that is logical at all revolves around the ephemeral nature of life itself, and even that can be mitigated by changing your attitude. 

*Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?
*Nope. When I try to explain my fear of fear, most people just laugh anyway.


----------



## Praealtan Mind (Apr 10, 2014)

I have experienced most of my deeper fears, and so they are _formerly_ deep fears. I have, over time, developed a fairly "accepting" nature that does not have much room for fear, so I had to think about this for a while before answering. 

*What is your MBTI type?*
INFP

*What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?*
Thinking about it outside, it doesn't seem that big of a deal. However, in the moment it is very acute, and comes to the surface; drifting. Namely, I fear the drifting away of the people, _very_ few in number, who I depend and rely upon for support. It's such a horrible feeling when you realise that someone you care for has begun to _drift_, and while I don't actively fear it...

*Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?*
In day to day life, I am generally fearless. Not brave, but fearless. I can't see anything I can call fear in my day-to-day.

*Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?*
Less. Especially physical things; as an example, (in two instances hungry) bears. I've dealt with them in the wild. I remained completely calm, not by will but by nature, through ever single encounter. In emotional things, like I've already said, I have an "accepting" attitude, which negates fear.

*Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?*
Not really. I don't get embarrassed by normal things, just the random things that don't seem to embarrass anyone else.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

What is your MBTI type?
*ENFP*

What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?
*Being nobody.*

Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?
*My fear keeps me grounded, passionate about learning, excited about the future, worrisome of the present, and quite charitable.*

Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?
*Less fears. It's all in the mind and I train my mind to be fearless, spontaneous, and enduring!*

Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?
*Nah. I've gotta make the most out of all that I have--the good and seemingly bad. Gotta play my cards well!*


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

What is your MBTI type?
*ISTP
*
What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?
*Finding something that I can't let go of (dependency). A life without finding/constructing meaning which requires the former.
*
Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?
*Situating oneself on an existential groundlessness makes truth-finding difficult and withdraw easy. i.e. consciousness needs object-relations. To stay sane, I have to explicitly remind myself to engage the world with "care".
*
Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?
*Less fears due to tendency to cut out needs/wants. 
*
Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears/
*Not really. Everyone experiences existential issues to varying degrees by virtue of the conditions of consciousness.*


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

baby blue me said:


> What is your MBTI type?
> *ENFP*
> 
> What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?
> ...


Being nobody? So are you enneagram four?


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

What is your MBTI type?
ENTJ

What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?
To die alone and not have a family

Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?
I would say both equally. Because any time I can be killed or simply drop dead. Also, as I get older I know I need to make my mark in my life and have a family early.

Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?
I couldn't say for certain. But I fear little compared to many who have deeper troubles. 

Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears/
Not at all! The reason why it's normal to be afraid in life. What we must do is conquer our fears and succeed in life.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Bricolage said:


> Being nobody? So are you enneagram four?


Thank you or the question! I took the test and I am Enneagram 3 w 4. Hehe! How about you?


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

UhClionaish said:


> I was interested to know if MBTI type and fears had any correlation, I think the results would be really interesting! So if you would please answer the following:
> What is your MBTI type?
> What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?
> Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?
> ...


INTJ
Failure. Also, Never being loved/being "forever alone," as it were
Fear of failure, fear of the unknown
More. I get stressed and worried a lot. Mostly because I feel incompetent, or because I get nervous about unnecessary things because I envision all the worst outcomes of a situation.
No.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

*What is your MBTI type?*
ISFP
*What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?*
Being controlled, Missing out, pressure, Not having enough time or wasting opportunities, other fears include ants, heights. (honeycomb patterns and red lights makes me very uncomfortable)
*Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?*
Having no freedom, being controlled, having no purpose or feeling empty, I try my best to not snap under pressure of everyday life.
*Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?*
I don't anymore since I don't care. But yes I do.
* Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears/ *
No, except the ants one. My friends laugh at me for I can't handle an ant without screaming and jumping around.


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

*What is your MBTI type?*
INTP

*What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?*
Corpses

*Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?*
Social anxiety

*Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?*
I don't know.

*Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?*
Not really


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

*What is your MBTI type?*
ISFJ

*What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?*
Losing the people I love.

*Which of your fears affect your day to day life the most?*
Probably the one mentioned above.

*Would you say you have more or less fears than the average person?*
Probably more. Although, I have several little stupid fears and a few deep fears. So it really depends.

*Are you sometimes embarrassed or ashamed of your fears?*
Yes.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

UhClionaish said:


> I was interested to know if MBTI type and fears had any correlation, I think the results would be really interesting! So if you would please answer the following:
> What is your MBTI type?
> What would you consider your deepest rooted fear?
> Which of your fears effect your day to day life the most?
> ...


UHCLIONAISH has not been back for a few months, however this is a great thread topic.

I suppose everyone fears something.

I was in a subway car that got taken hostage by dope dealers while the train was rolling underground.

For some reason they beat the crap out of one of the passengers, then got off at the next stop and got away.

The trains were all stopped and police swarmed everywhere. But the police were impotent.

While the crime was in progress the perps could have shot or knifed any of us. We were powerless.

My worst fear is being in the same situation again.

So therefore I now never go anywhere unarmed and also bring extra ammo.

ISTJ-A

The A stands for Assertive.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Bubblegumisyum said:


> INTP
> 
> Turtles and fear of failure
> 
> ...


Poor little turtles ??

They have a shell to protect themselves from us.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Pressed Flowers said:


> - ENFJ
> - Rejection by God  also being treated like I'm not a human and having all my rights revoked from me again. Lack of making a difference in the world is also a pretty significant fear for me.
> - I have two anxiety disorders, so I suppose I should have more fears than the average person... but don't think I do.
> - not really ashamed of my fears. I used to be ashamed that I had such severe hemophobia, but I've learned to embrace it. It's only really shame-worthy when it keeps me from donating blood.


You're just Catholic and unrecovered still.

The original sin guilt trip has been brainwashed into you good.

You need to join a recovering-Catholics group.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> INFJ
> 
> 
> Losing control of my bodily functions?
> ...


If you double-run or triple-run any of the obstacle courses at any of the special forces training camps then you too will piss all over yourself.

Don't worry.

It can happen to anybody.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

95134hks said:


> If you double-run or triple-run any of the obstacle courses at any of the special forces training camps then you too will piss all over yourself.
> 
> Don't worry.
> 
> It can happen to anybody.


I meant losing permanent control, and I meant of losing permanent control over major muscle groups. I had a scare with Tardive dyskinesia and it scared the bajeezus out of me


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

95134hks said:


> You're just Catholic and unrecovered still.
> 
> The original sin guilt trip has been brainwashed into you good.
> 
> You need to join a recovering-Catholics group.


Is @Pressed Flowers even Catholic?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> I meant losing permanent control, and I meant of losing permanent control over major muscle groups. I had a scare with Tardive dyskinesia and it scared the bajeezus out of me


I must have got that temporarily when I triple ran that O course and started peeing uncontrollably.

Other guys were peeing uncontrollably too.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> Is @Pressed Flowers even Catholic?


Everyone who fears God is Catholic in one way or the other.

We started it all remember ??


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

95134hks said:


> I must have got that temporarily when I triple ran that O course and started peeing uncontrollably.
> 
> Other guys were peeing uncontrollably too.


----------

